# Best turbo to use for an 2.0 8v ABA project. (mix and match junkyard turbo kit)



## twopointslomk3 (Mar 16, 2006)

I've heard mixed things about what to use for a turbo with this project. 
Saab 93 garrett t3?
KKK-K24 or K26?
any turbo out of a 1.8t?
my buddy has a brand new 50trim/.63a/r t3t4 Vband for about 200 bucks 
im almost positive it will fit but i think it might be too big or just too much to be running on stock internals.
it wont be instant power obviously but when it peaks it should be a decent punch of power. not to mention Vband setups are way better. if i use this turbo ill have a atp downpipe either cut and welded for vband or use a flange that supports t3 bolt on to vband.
are there any other turbos out there that would work well on my setup? and what cars can i find them on?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Best turbo to use for an 2.0 8v ABA project. (twopointslomk3)*

garret saab t3 is the easiest and good for power for now...


----------



## speedybunny2 (Nov 13, 2007)

i used the saab turbo on mine running 10psi 
i love the power if you ever want more thought and decide to build the motor go with the t3/t4 i get spool up around 2500 rpm sp 
so its got plenty of fun


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Best turbo to use for an 2.0 8v ABA project. (twopointslomk3)*

Get a T3 60 trim like from a ford mustang SVO 2.3, ford T-bird 2.3, mercury used them on the 2.3, nissan 300z single turbo had one but needs a ford T3 housing. a few other cars used the 60 trim, the saabs/volvos used a t3 45 or 50 trim until 90 then went to a smaller t25/TD04. The K26 works pretty good to if you can score a whole manifold and k1 wastegate. the T3 50 trim will work fine for low boost but will make a lot of heat at higher boost. The T3 60 trim is great and is about perfect for the 8v. stay with a .48 A/R turbine housing on the stock cam or get a .63 for later spool and more top end if you get a good cam like a TT 268/260 or an AT 270. 
The T3/t04e 50 trim is a good turbo if you have a head spacer and want 300 hp but it will spool later with it stage 3 wheel and larger compressor even with a .48 A/R turbine. its a little better suited to a higher flowing head like a 16v or 20v.
run from the 1.8t turbos like h3ll


_Modified by all-starr-me at 12:18 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## mulberrygolf4dr (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Best turbo to use for an 2.0 8v ABA project. (twopointslomk3)*

i have a TD05h turbo from a mid 90s mitsu eclipse GST. had to get an adapter from t3 flange on the manifold to the turbo. spools at less than 2500RPM. its a smaller turbo, ported and clipped. impresses me anyway.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Best turbo to use for an 2.0 8v ABA project. (mulberrygolf4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mulberrygolf4dr* »_i have a TD05h turbo from a mid 90s mitsu eclipse GST. had to get an adapter from t3 flange on the manifold to the turbo. spools at less than 2500RPM. its a smaller turbo, ported and clipped. impresses me anyway. 

impressed me too....i was surprised...not crazy power but good smooth power...


----------



## dhutchvento (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Best turbo to use for an 2.0 8v ABA project. (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Get a T3 60 trim like from a ford mustang SVO 2.3, ford T-bird 2.3, mercury used them on the 2.3, 
_Modified by all-starr-me at 12:18 AM 12-20-2007_

That is what I picked up.....(a rebuilt one) make sure to find the inlet and outlet adapter flanges.....for the compressor housing.....you can't just clamp on a silicone hose like the 50 trim "saab" style
if you find a turbo ford -- make sure its a garrett t3 and not an IHI turbo....
also is that 200 dollar turbo your buddy has an ebay turbo.....if it is -- don't bother wasting your money.....


_Modified by dhutchvento at 8:41 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Best turbo to use for an 2.0 8v ABA project. (twopointslomk3)*

heres alink to a thread of mine about some of the same stuff. theres a list in thee of all the turbos that oems came with stock and what cars they came out of.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3568491


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Best turbo to use for an 2.0 8v ABA project. (stntman)*

^^ good info in that link


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Best turbo to use for an 2.0 8v ABA project. (twopointslomk3)*

a k 24 or 26 will work. i have a k24 on my 1.8 8v and it starts to spool at 2200rpm and makes 14psi at 3000. they are not the most common flange pattern however. but they are all over the place for cheap


----------

